# "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!!



## Jordan Gagne (Jun 27, 2013)

I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to record this cue on Warner Bros' Eastwood scoring stage, and I am very excited to post it here. I didn't want to squander the opportunity so I wrote something I think is fun and tried a couple of cool effects as well. Would love to hear what you guys think!!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F98640990&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Kralc (Jun 27, 2013)

That was wonderful! And I liked hearing the player's reactions at end...


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 27, 2013)

What a great opportunity! Sounds great; really enjoyed everything about it.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jun 27, 2013)

Kralc @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> That was wonderful! And I liked hearing the player's reactions at end...


 :D 

All of the previous cues before this one had been these sweeping, emotional, beautiful pieces of music. So after the big fivetissimo ending the players were a bit surprised with the drastic change in the music they had been playing all day. The reactions were part of the first take (which was just a run-through) but I liked it so I put it into the final mix.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

Very good. Man that scoring stage sounds so good.... ( ok , it's also the musicians, and the composition  )


----------



## BenG (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

I really enjoyed this piece, and the orchestra/room sound great as well. I also loved hearing the performers reaction


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

Jordan, that's real fun!


----------



## ryans (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent work! Sounds great...

Ryan


----------



## E.Frusi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's awesome... great job
Ef


----------



## paoling (Jun 28, 2013)

Wonderful Jordan!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



rpaillot @ Fri Jun 28 said:


> Very good. Man that scoring stage sounds so good.... ( ok , it's also the musicians, and the composition  )



One thing I was amazed by was how awesome the live percussion sounded. I had been told that things like taiko/timp/BD just never sound like you think they will when you use them in a live setting, but they ended up sounding HUGE. It's a totally different sound than perc samples.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



Jordan Gagne @ Sat Jun 29 said:


> One thing I was amazed by was how awesome the live percussion sounded. I had been told that things like taiko/timp/BD just never sound like you think they will when you use them in a live setting, but they ended up sounding HUGE. It's a totally different sound than perc samples.



Yes! And, it is interesting, for example, to move the taiko or BD on different places at the stage. The sound always changes.


----------



## salbinti (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

This is excellent!  What size was the orchestra?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



salbinti @ Sat Jun 29 said:


> This is excellent!  What size was the orchestra?



49 players, I believe.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

How much players cost ?


----------



## TGV (Jun 30, 2013)

Good writing too! I hear all kinds of "clever" details seamlessly integrated in the sound resulting in a very lively track. You used your opportunity well.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



JPQ @ Sun Jun 30 said:


> How much players cost ?



It wasn't cheap and I wasn't in charge of the exact figures. Luckily, I didn't have to foot the bill


----------



## dannthr (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds good, man!


----------



## JPQ (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



Jordan Gagne @ Sun 30 Jun said:


> JPQ @ Sun Jun 30 said:
> 
> 
> > How much players cost ?
> ...



I know its not cheap what i heared this kind things. Very sure i never have this kind possiility...


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats Jordan! Very enjoyable, thanks for sharing .


----------



## Jshippjr (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

Very impressed! Wow You definitely took advantage of your opportunity, If i were in charge of a production company i'd hire you


----------



## rJames (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*

Sounds great!


----------



## TSU (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds great! Like the composition too


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: "Red Magician" - live orchestra!!! (sorry, I'm excited  )*



Jshippjr @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> Very impressed! Wow You definitely took advantage of your opportunity, If i were in charge of a production company i'd hire you



Thanks! Now please start that production company! :D


----------



## Pietro (Jul 11, 2013)

Fun cue and the sound is very nice.

One thing I might criticize about, is the overall unison-ish orchestration. Other than that, very cool.

- Piotr


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 13, 2013)

Pietro @ Thu Jul 11 said:


> Fun cue and the sound is very nice.
> 
> One thing I might criticize about, is the overall unison-ish orchestration. Other than that, very cool.
> 
> - Piotr



It's a fair criticism! Thanks for listening!


----------



## David3D (Jul 14, 2013)

That was amazing!

So many recordings of live orchestra are clean. They don't include the coughs, imperfections of a human player, audience or in this case laughter.

It adds so much life to a piece! I think it emphasizes that these players arn't just machines. When I make orchestral compositions, I make an effort to add that stuff in.

I guess what I'm saying is, I'm glad you left the laughter in at the end. Great stuff!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Jul 18, 2013)

David3D @ Sun Jul 14 said:


> That was amazing!
> 
> So many recordings of live orchestra are clean. They don't include the coughs, imperfections of a human player, audience or in this case laughter.
> 
> ...



Glad you liked the laughter! It's funny, a lot of people told me to take it out but I left it in for that exact reason. Thanks for listening!


----------

